# still no market place :(



## schmikes

hi

been a ttoc member for a few days now and still im listed as newbee.

i have my oc member number on my sig strip but not under my avitar how do i get "ttoc member" under my pic?

and i can't see the market place its not that it doesn't let me view it its just not there at all has it been removed?


----------



## Nem

You'd not been picked up as you'd put my usrname in your sig, and not your own 

You had put:



Code:


[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00259&user=Nem[/img]

Instead of



Code:


[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00259&user=schmikes[/img]

Should be sorted for you now.

Nick


----------



## schmikes

Ahhhh!

just me being a dingbat then, cheers mate


----------



## Tonyans

Hi Nem, could you possibly look into why I don't have access to the Market place?
Thanks


----------



## JamesJ

Me too, or do I also need to have more posts?


----------



## benno82

Hi guys sorry to jump on the thread but im also missing the market place, i've added the sig strip at the footer of my messages but its not appeared yet.


----------



## Wallsendmag

benno82 said:


> Hi guys sorry to jump on the thread but im also missing the market place, i've added the sig strip at the footer of my messages but its not appeared yet.


Nicks on holiday it should happen soon though


----------



## benno82

wallsendmag said:


> benno82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys sorry to jump on the thread but im also missing the market place, i've added the sig strip at the footer of my messages but its not appeared yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicks on holiday it should happen soon though
Click to expand...

Ah ok no worries thanks for letting me know.


----------



## feelingkarma

Hi

Could you possibly look into why I don't have access to the Market place?

Am I doing something wrong ??

Thanks


----------



## feelingkarma

Please ignore above request ..... I was having a dim moment or two..


----------



## .Pat

Hi guys

I have been a Web member for almost two weeks and was wondering how long it would take until I can see the Marketplace. I think I have done everything right.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Pat, Have PM'd admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Sorry about that - I thought everyone was checked now


----------



## .Pat

Ah no worries guys, thanks for the help


----------



## lairdy

Hi , Ive been a web member for quite a while and i still cannot see the marketplace ?? Can someone help please ? Thanks in advance


----------



## John-H

lairdy said:


> Hi , Ive been a web member for quite a while and i still cannot see the marketplace ?? Can someone help please ? Thanks in advance


I just tested your permissions and _as you _I can see the market place. Are you sure the problem was not fixed recently?

What do you see when you click this? viewforum.php?f=40


----------



## Nem

John-H said:


> Are you sure the problem was not fixed recently?


Yeah, about 10 minutes back when I sorted it out 

Come on John, keep up [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## John-H

Nem said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the problem was not fixed recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, about 10 minutes back when I sorted it out
> 
> Come on John, keep up [smiley=sleeping.gif]
Click to expand...

Lairdy only posted 10 minutes back


----------



## Nem

Just shows I'm always watching...


----------



## John-H

I must stop you there before things get too creepy :wink:


----------



## andybond68

Hi, been a web member for a month or so now and stll listed as a newbee and have no access to the market place either, can someone advise, many thanks.


----------



## John-H

There you go - sneaked that in whilst Nick wasn't watching :wink:


----------



## lairdy

Thanks very much all sorted now


----------



## andybond68

Thanks from me as well, all sorted!!


----------



## Billyrogers

could someone update mine please  got memebership few days ago


----------



## John-H

There you go


----------



## Billyrogers

thanks


----------



## Tittie

Could someone please fix so I can see the market place?


----------



## John-H

There you go. Are you looking for some hand cleaner for that woman who works in the paint dipping factory? She should wear overalls as she seems to have got some on her dress too :wink:


----------



## Crispo

could someone grant me marketplace access please?
thanks
C.


----------



## John-H

Done


----------



## Crispo

Thank you!


----------



## Tittie

John-H said:


> There you go. Are you looking for some hand cleaner for that woman who works in the paint dipping factory? She should wear overalls as she seems to have got some on her dress too :wink:


Thank you!
Yes, some hand cleaner would be handy


----------



## B5byt

Any idea how long it will take till I can see the Market place? I need a bottom end! :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi B5byt, I will PM Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stormx

Would someone be able to assist, so I could see the Market place ?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi grix, Have PM'd Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stormx

Hoggy said:


> Hi grix, Have PM'd Admin for you.
> Hoggy.


Cheers mate !


----------



## mongrel04

Can someone give me acess to the market place.
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Admin PM'd.
Hoggy.


----------



## mongrel04

Thanks


----------



## Stevie

Could someone kindly allow me access to the market place too please.. ive been a member for a few days and am on the lookout for my first TT.

thanks.


----------



## John-H

There you go. Sorry this is not happening automatically. Until the forum software gets fixed it's a manual process.


----------



## Stevie

Many thanks.


----------



## timandrew

Unless I'm doing something wrong (or I just need to wait a bit?) I can't access the market place.Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag

timandrew said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong (or I just need to wait a bit?) I can't access the market place.Any suggestions?
> Thanks.


PM John-H or nem and they'll sort it for you


----------



## T3RBO

You should be able to see, your in the TTOC group with avatar banner and blue name :?


----------



## Ginn L

Sorry to keep this thread bumped.

But could someone kindly update my membership when possible? Thanks a lot.


----------



## John-H

There you go


----------



## Ginn L

Thanks John, much appreciated.


----------



## Hayley

I have never had access to the market place, have I done something wrong in my sig and not been picked up? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Haley, I will PM Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## baz_s

could someone help me access marketplace please?
thanks baz


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Baz, I will PM Admin for you. Its a manual operation at present so doesn't happen automatically.
Hoggy.


----------



## baz_s

Hoggy said:


> Hi Baz, I will PM Admin for you. Its a manual operation at present so doesn't happen automatically.
> Hoggy.


im on thanks....


----------



## jammer0070

still cant do mine i have followed the on screen instructions i am trying to buy a tt i cant seem to view them for sal on marketplace help please


----------



## T3RBO

You have missed off the [/img] at the end.

And are you sure you are member 817 as that is the one in the example by Nem?


----------



## jammer0070

How do i find my membership number


----------



## Nem

jammer0070 said:


> How do i find my membership number


Andrew will include it either in an email update or with your membership pack.

Either way I assure you it's not 00817 as that's mine 

Nick


----------



## bbrooks

Sorry to hijack but I still have no marketplace aswel.

Thanks


----------

